# Unterfranken (KG, SW, NES) => Bikepark Ochsenkopf/Steinach



## Ikarus79 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich würde gerne am kommenden Wochenende (bevorzugt Samstag) von Bad Kissingen zum Bikepark Ochsenkopf (Fichtelgebirge) oder auch Bikepark Steinach (Thüringen) fahren. 

Wenn noch jemand Lust hat mitzufahren, soll er sich melden. Habe ein Kombi in dem noch Platz für 1 Bike ist.

Kann auch in Neustadt, Fulda oder Schweinfurt vorbei fahren. Kommt drauf an wer mit will und wo`s hingehen soll.


----------



## connewitz (28. Juni 2012)

hi, welches We meinst du da, denn ich will auch nach Ochsenkopf und Steinach, da ich bei den IXS Rookies Cups mitfahren werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikarus79 (1. Juli 2012)

Hey, für mich würde das übernächste WE wieder in Frage kommen für eine Tour. Ich schreibe mal, wenn was feststeht.


----------

